
AWS IoT 1-Click - One click creation of an AWS Lambda trigger for any device - irs
https://aws.amazon.com/iot-1-click/
======
fakir
More details coming tomorrow including a $29.99 at&t button. Comes with 3
years of battery.

------
caio1982
I wish the specs for the buttons were open so we could see a bunch of
different devices out there. Or are they already open...?

------
k__
"possible actions include calling technical support"

made me chuckle

------
noncoml
I guess it is AWS day at HN today... Soon we will need a new sections just for
AWS

~~~
nulagrithom
AWS re:INVENT is on this week. Lots of announcements.

